# Bringing my baby home tomorrow.



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

So I'm bringing home my little one tomorrow morning, but I don't really have a soft car carrier, since all of them are hard and have sat out in the rain an everything. What would you recommend? Could I put him in a pouch of sorts, or hold him in my lap? Or should I bring a plastic bin with me? It's a two hour trip back home.



Thanks!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations! My first hedgie was a small roadtrip away too, it's so exciting!  I would suggest a carrying pouch, you can put an old tank top or t-shirt in it of yours so that he gets used to your smell immediately. Bring lots of paper towels as well, as you WILL get pooped/peed on haha. A sterilite bin with a temporary set up is not a bad idea either, just put his igloo in it with one of your old shirts and then transfer those back to his actual cage when you get there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually, if you have a hard sided cat carrier out there in the rain somewhere, that would be safest for your baby to travel in.


----------



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

Well the carrier has been out there for like eight years...I don't think I could get it clean in time, or if it's fully functional, I just know its out there

Haha, I already planned on bringing a old tshirt, so maybe that will be the best bet. I would have bought something, but I already spent so much making his cage, ordering his wheel, and all the other essential things that I didn't have much left in the wallet XD


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

This might make me a "bad pet mom", but I used to have to commute a lot between home and school on weekends and holidays, and so I often had to tote my hedgie along with me in the car-- I loved letting him nap in my hoodie pocket while we rode. Another option, if your car and cage are such that it might work, is to just bring the whole cage along with and strap it in the back seat with seatbelts (I also did this with my first hedgie haha). Obviously that wouldn't work if you have a C&C or a large cage and small car, but it's an idea. Ideally, you should have a kennel-type situation just because you don't know if you'll get in an accident or something, but personally I think there are worse things than driving with your hedgie in a snuggle sack (I know I'll catch heck for that, but again, it's just my personal opinion, I'm not saying it is the golden standard). Have you asked your breeder what they suggest? They may have a spare carrying cage that you could buy for a few dollars or that they could even just give you!


----------

